# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  The Evil Within trên PC gây thất vọng khi khóa khung hình 30 FPS

## phuongxoan

Chỉ còn ít ngày nữa là tới thời điểm ra mắt chính thức của *The Evil Within*, thế nhưng xem ra Bethesda vẫn không ngần ngại khiến game thủ PC cảm thấy mất hứng bằng nhiều thông tin mang tính chất tiêu cực. Sau khi tiết lộ cấu hình trên trời của trò chơi yêu cầu tối thiểu CPU i7, mới đây hãng phát hành này cho biết The Evil Within PC sẽ khóa khung hình ở mức 30 FPS.


"_Shinji Mikami và đội ngũ phát triển tại Tango Games thiết kế The Evil Within chạy ở tốc độ 30FPS/s trên tất cả các hệ máy. Họ đã dành 4 năm để hoàn thiện trải nghiệm trò chơi với quyết định này được đưa ra ngay từ đầu._ " - Bethesda cho biết. Còn lý do tại sao một mức độ khung hình mượt mà hơn lại không được lựa chọn khi PC không hề bị giới hạn về phần cứng thay vì 30 FPS thì lại không hề được giải thích. 
Dưới đây là cấu hình chi tiết được Bethesda đưa ra dành cho *The Evil Within*:
*Cấu hình tối thiểu*
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7/8
CPU: Intel Core i7 hoặc quad core tương đương
RAM: 4GB
VGA: GTX 460 hoặc tương đương với ít nhất 1GB VRAM
HDD: 50GB
*Cấu hình đề nghị*
Hệ điều hành: 64-bit Windows 7/Windows 8
CPU: Intel Core i7
RAM: 4 GB
VGA: VGA GeForce GTX 670 hoặc tương đương với 4GB VRAM
HDD: 50 GB trống trong ổ cứng


*The Evil Within* sẽ chính thức phát hành trên PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 và PC vào ngày 14/10 tới.
*>> The Evil Within yêu cầu tối thiểu PC trang bị i7*

----------

